# Control de motores y LED por medio de PWM



## Welsys (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola compañeros. Me estoy metiendo de cabeza en esto de la robotica, y tengo un par de dudas que estoy seguro que alguien me prodra resolver, Gracias de antemano.

Voy a controlar motores y led's por medio de PWM, esto ya lo tengo programado con un pic, pero quiero saber cual es la frecuencia optima para la señal modulada. Por ejemplo, para el LED he probado 25Hz, pero nose si es la mejor. Para los motores de continua cual me recomendariais? Es que me resulta dificil ver a que frecuencia es optimo el movimiento del motor.Para los servos si he encontrado cual deberia ser, pero para un motor de continua... no lo se. Espero que puedan ayudarme

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 18, 2008)

Para motores, de momento uso 1KHz, pero debería investigar, ya que no tengo suficiente información al respecto.

Para led's te recomiendo entre 100 (malo) y 400 Hz (lo mejor). Pero hay que recordar una cosa, y es que la vista no es lineal, o sea, que variar del duty del 50 a 100% va a darte la impresión de que la variación de luz es menor que cambiando el duty de 25 al 50%. Y de esto sí que he investigado.


----------



## Welsys (Jun 18, 2008)

Si es cierto eso que dices. Llega un momento que no se nota la variacion de intensidad de luz. Lo he probado con un altavoz y el sonido si varia, pero la luz no,... curioso. A 25Hz no noto mucho el parpadeo, si subo mas la frecuencia luciria menos o no? Lo probare esta noche a ver a que conclusion llego.

Gracias de verdad, gracias

Un saludo


----------

